# Dangerous Tank Placement?!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I've recently moved my living room/workspace around and I am planning to keep a 2.5g betta tank on this ledge opening between the living room and the kitchen. The issue in question is that the tank is slightly wider than the ledge by 2cm. when positioned in the center it pokes out of the front and back by 1cm in each direction. I'm wondering if this will affect the weight distribution greatly and cause problems to the 2.5glass tank in the future? I'm not looking forward to 2.5g of water flowing onto my desktop where the monitors, printer and computer tower is. Pics Included!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I don't think it will be a problem as the ends are almost fully supported.

If you concerned get a piece of 1/2" to 3/4" inch plywood to put under the tank the full size of the tank.
You could paint the edges black to make it blend in with the tanks frame.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Hello,
> I don't think it will be a problem as the ends are almost fully supported.
> 
> If you concerned get a piece of 1/2" to 3/4" inch plywood to put under the tank the full size of the tank.
> You could paint the edges black to make it blend in with the tanks frame.


+1
For this tiny size of tank I agree, it's not much weight.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I agree, it shouldn't be a big problem judging by the placement and by the size of the tank; however, for aesthetic reasons, you might want to do something about it


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i had a10g placed like that exactly. the tiny overhang was enough to put stress on the wee bit overhanging and it all burst into the sink. there were only 2survivors of the big slide of 94. put a piece of wood under it as suggested.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would put a piece of plywood under just for peace of mind if not anything else. Why risk it for $10 of wood?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It is imperative that the perimeter of any aquarium is supported to avoid a disaster. Many have likely got away with this sort of support but an accurate answer is, relocate to somewhere the perimeter is supported. The center bottom is not the issue, rather the perimeter or frame of the aquarium needs to be supported.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

moved it onto the side desk. thanks guys!


----------

